# 1720 Ford tractor



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a 1720 Ford Diesel tractor that won't start. Does anyone know anything about this tractor? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Jackie. Sounds like your tractor is broken! 

I don't mean to come off as being a smart aleck, but a little info or history may help us suggest a solution. What is the tractor doing, or not doing? Is the battery dead? Does it even turn over? When was the last time the fuel filter was changed? If it does turn over, is there any hit of smoke coming from the exhaust. Does the preheat work? Is there air in the fuel system that needs to be bled out....
There could be so many things, a list of which, may be in the back of your owners manual that will suggest a remedy.


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks pogobill. My tractor does not crank and glow plug light does not come on with ignition switch.Battery is good and tractor cranks with jumping solenoid. Fuel filter is good. There is no smoke coming from exhaust. There is no air in fuel system. I don't thank the glow plugs are working and read that this tractor needs them even in the summer to start. I know it is not safe but I have bypassed the safety switches and still have a no start problem. I hope i have found all safety switches. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Injection pump has electric shut off. No power here, no smoke, no start. Good place to start would be to look for a fusible link near the starter. If that fails there is no power to the dash, key switch and all that.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^ Good advise^^^ check as stated above..
There may also be a manual in the "Manuals" tab above, to help u identify the fusible link..
IF NOT.. start AT THE STARTER & work backwards, your looking for a "bulge" in the wire..


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

Jackie Walker said:


> Thanks pogobill. My tractor does not crank and glow plug light does not come on with ignition switch.Battery is good and tractor cranks with jumping solenoid. Fuel filter is good. There is no smoke coming from exhaust. There is no air in fuel system. I don't thank the glow plugs are working and read that this tractor needs them even in the summer to start. I know it is not safe but I have bypassed the safety switches and still have a no start problem. I hope i have found all safety switches. Thanks





thepumpguysc said:


> ^^^ Good advise^^^ check as stated above..
> There may also be a manual in the "Manuals" tab above, to help u identify the fusible link..
> IF NOT.. start AT THE STARTER & work backwards, your looking for a "bulge" in the wire..


----------



## Jackie Walker (Nov 26, 2018)

The wire from starter does not have a fuseable link. It runs from starter to quick start relay. I have bypassed quick start relay and it still does not start.


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Injection pump has electric shut off. No power here, no smoke, no start. Good place to start would be to look for a fusible link near the starter. If that fails there is no power to the dash, key switch and all that.


this happened to me once, the little wire slipped off the injection pump, and it quit at once, I also fixed a friend of mine that had a 1920 with same problem. pinch the clip and put it all the way on and problem is solved


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

Jackie Walker said:


> I have a 1720 Ford Diesel tractor that won't start. Does anyone know anything about this tractor? Thanks


check the wire on back of injection pump. if it comes off the little fork the tractor will not start\


----------

